# Hogyan lehet jogosítványt szerezni személyautóra?



## Jeremy Axel (2017 Október 18)

Mivel ezt a honlapot a világ több pontjáról is használják talán érdekes lenne megosztani egymás közt, hogy hogyan lehet jogosítványt szerezni a különböző országokban, ezért egyéni tapasztalatok megosztására jó lehet ez a téma.


----------



## *Rima (2017 Október 18)

mint mindenutt a vilagban egysegesen
van a kresszvizsga majd a rutinvizsga elotte tanulas

ez ennyire eccccceruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

nem kell foltalalni a sajban a likat az ott van mar


----------



## Jeremy Axel (2017 Október 22)

*Rima írta:


> mint mindenutt a vilagban egysegesen
> van a kresszvizsga majd a rutinvizsga elotte tanulas
> 
> ez ennyire eccccceruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> ...



Rutinvizsga már nincs


----------



## Jeremy Axel (2017 Október 22)

Egyáltalán nem igaz, hogy minden országban ugyanúgy lehet jogosítványt szerezni.


----------



## Jeremy Axel (2017 December 31)

http://hellomagyarok.hu/offtopic/hogyan-szerezz-jogsit-amerikaban

Van itt olyan aki az amerikai kontinensen él és canadai, vagy amerikai tapasztalata van jogsiszerzésben?


----------



## bozsikanni (2017 December 31)

Igen, ez így van.


----------



## *Rima (2017 December 31)

bozsikanni írta:


> Igen, ez így van.


ugye *NEM itt akarod MEGINT* a hozzaszolasaidat osszegyujteni ????


----------

